# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) جــديــد كيفية عمل فورمات لنوكيا 5800

## البوب شريف



----------


## max_11

الله يسعدك ع هالطرح المميز
وكثر الله من امثالك
تحياتي لك..

----------


## kamel16442

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## redareda

على برنامج انفينتي

----------

